# Waiting For The Postman.....



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Toshi said:


>












Such a tease!!! :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Me too :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I wonder what it could be?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> I wonder what it could be?


I bet it's a watch :tongue2:

I'll get me coat

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Me too :tongue2:


Me three :tongue2:

Paul


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wait, is that a knock at the door I hear :huh:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:sweatdrop:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on and get posting :tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Not another boring Omega I hope... sigh.... Oh I had the postman knock with one today as well...  :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Come on and get posting :tongue2:


Oh, a parcel for me? What could it be?? :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just sent you a email Jon......

Is it the one weve been waiting for?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Come on and get posting :tongue2:
> ...


You must be famous! - you can't even read the address & it still got to you :lol:

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Zessa said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It`s terrible when people do that isn`t it :taz: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


I know. I have a very clever postman :lol:

anyway..... seems to be well packed - lots of bubble wrap


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

nearly there


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bubble wrap is good, but watches are better :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh, there appears to be two boxes :huh:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I've said it before and I will say it again. Teak Oil is available from all good hardware stores. h34r: :smartass:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, I can't draw it out any longer (even I'm getting a bit bored :lol: )










When Stu was round on Monday he tried to get me to part with a second watch. On Tuesday we made a deal, and these two have come as a down payment. Thanks Stu


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Russ said:


> I've said it before and I will say it again. Teak Oil is available from all good hardware stores. h34r: :smartass:


you sound exactly like my wife, Russ :lol: . I actually have some in the shed, and promise I'll get on and do it very soon (darling) :tongue2:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Toshi said:


> When Stu was round on Monday he tried to get me to part with a second watch. On Tuesday we made a deal, and these two have come as a down payment. Thanks Stu


Ooh, cryptic!

Nice pair you have there (bishop/actress etc...)

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> OK, I can't draw it out any longer (even I'm getting a bit bored :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure!

26 minutes from camera to thread - you must be slipping Rich :lol:

BTW Folks - I'm front of the cue to buy these back should Rich ever get bored! 

I loved them both :cry2:

S


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Rich, great to see WIS in action... the Certina out at the start of the week and these two in towards the end of the week


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Do I recognise that Accutron? :huh:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

A couple of very q&d wrist shots.

The Bulova comes on an Accutron mesh, which unbelievably is big enough for my wrist, so a quick adjustment and....










The Seiko on the other hand is on abracelet which is too small, so until I work out what it will stay on, I've put it on an old Speedbird nato, which I think actually works quite well....










... goes with the shirt too - my 710 will be impressed h34r:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Just sent you a email Jon......
> 
> Is it the one weve been waiting for?


got your email... sadly not the one we are waiting for mate...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Do I recognise that Accutron? :huh:


I believe you do Paul. It was your outstanding handywork that fitted the bezel I'm led to believe


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pair Rich! Love the accutron... I used to have a seiko like that one, it went to Hippo... is it the same one? lol.... anyway very very nice


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Great pair Rich! Love the accutron... I used to have a seiko like that one, it went to Hippo... is it the same one? lol.... anyway very very nice


I don't believe it Jon. Almost every watch I own has been yours at some time :lol: Yes, I believe Stu bought it from Hippo 

Thanks mate. Not a boring old Omega this time :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Great pair Rich! Love the accutron... I used to have a seiko like that one, it went to Hippo... is it the same one? lol.... anyway very very nice


Yep as Rich say's. And serviced (with new gaskets etc) and a replacement (scratch free) crystal 

Its a small world! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL! superb! Well... I do get around :huh: h34r: :lol:

Well I had a boring Omega chrono delivered today... I'll do some pics to bore the pants off people at the weekend... Bienne returns watches in weird timeframes, and this one took forever but it is nice... I wish I liked chronos... lol.

So many nice watches... so little time...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> I'm still waiting for mine


Is it supposed to be arriving today? :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah that's was I was led to believe :blink:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Phil im waiting for something special too... I hate waiting........ sigh...


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I didn't have to wait long for my Postie today....bought a new arrival for my incoming _new arrival_...a gift from a very generous friend...

Unfortunately batteries on camera dead, as i was taking lots of shots this morning of some noisy uninvited..but very welcomed, guests!!!

Pics and explanations later today....hee heeee!

Keith


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Phil im waiting for something special too... I hate waiting........ sigh...


Yeah it's crap isn't it 

BTW I know what you're waiting for, so feel for you


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Rich - Very nice mate especially the Snorkel, I wish I'd bought that when I had the chance. Oh well c'est la vie , you can't have 'em all I suppose although Jon tries his best  .

Phil - Anything turned up yet?

Jon - You must be used to waiting by now mate surely!

Keith - You're possible the biggest tease of the lot, are we talking early arrival(s) here?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> I didn't have to wait long for my Postie today....bought a new arrival for my incoming _new arrival_...a gift from a very generous friend...
> 
> Unfortunately batteries on camera dead, as i was taking lots of shots this morning of some noisy uninvited..but very welcomed, guests!!!
> 
> ...


Keith, should we be offering our congratulations?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nothing yet Gary, reckon it's going to be tomorrow now... and what makes it even worse is that I know I'm going to be out all day :cry2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Phil, Well I hope it might land tomorrow... 

Gary, yeah... but it dont get any easier... as you know  

Keith...... gowan! fill us in... Ive got champagne on ice!!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Bugger! Don't you just hate it when that happens. Is your collection office nearby? I bet I know where you'll be come Saturday morning.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JonW said:


> Keith...... gowan! fill us in... Ive got champagne on ice!!!


Hey it was only a few tinnies in the fridge when I threatened to come over, I feel short changed  

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL Gary its Aussie Champagne mate... cheap as beer here... only the French could charge a premum for a sparkling wine  

Reminds me its friday in 50mins... what shall I wear...  I pick up a new arrival in the city tomorrow as well as dropping the Lobster off to go back to Switzerland for a little attention... but then I am a perfectionist... LOL... Will wear the Lobster for half a day... but what will the other half a day bring I wonder.... hmm....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Some nice new arrivals there Rich.

I absolutely *love* :wub: that accutron. So if you ever fancy moving it on....


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice pair Rich, I especially like the Bulova :thumbsup:


----------



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

That is a great Accutron! What model is that? I've been looking for Accutrons a lot of late, but I haven't seen one that looks like that. Where can I get me one???

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im sure i read on here somewhere you were thinking of downsizing the collection Rich?

Two very very nice watches there


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mike_the_man said:


> That is a great Accutron! What model is that? I've been looking for Accutrons a lot of late, but I haven't seen one that looks like that. Where can I get me one???
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


Mike,

They are not too rare and pop up on eBay from time-to-time. Search for terms like "666 feet" and "deep sea". Definitely one of my favourite Accutrons:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well my postie finally turned up about 30 mins ago, and slipped through a red frigging card saying that they tried to deliver yesterday 

Victor Meldrew could be heard in SW London tonight believe you me :cry2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Well my postie finally turned up about 30 mins ago, and slipped through a red frigging card saying that they tried to deliver yesterday
> 
> Victor Meldrew could be heard in SW London tonight believe you me :cry2:


I hate it when they do that :angry:

So does that mean you have to wait until Saturday to pick it up? Or can you collect it tomorrow?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

minkle said:


> Im sure i read on here somewhere you were thinking of downsizing the collection Rich?


Not through choice, Mike. Mrs Toshi has put her foot down, and we've agreed there should be a "one in, one out" rule in future.

It's true I haven't started too well, but I'm trying h34r:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Toshi said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure i read on here somewhere you were thinking of downsizing the collection Rich?
> ...


Your not going to be getting any "in, out, in out and shake it all about", if you dont start doing "one in and one out" :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > I've said it before and I will say it again. Teak Oil is available from all good hardware stores. h34r: :smartass:
> ...


 :lol: Don't forget to sand it down a little first. As for the important stuff, I love the Accutron!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> A couple of very q&d wrist shots.
> 
> The Bulova comes on an Accutron mesh, which unbelievably is big enough for my wrist, so a quick adjustment and....
> 
> ...


i love that seiko......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A couple of corkers there. Very nice.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> A couple of corkers there. Very nice.


as the parson said to the maid


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

The Seiko is a true gem IMO.

Have to say that i think im getting a bit of a Seiko fetish i think


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Well my postie finally turned up about 30 mins ago, and slipped through a red frigging card saying that they tried to deliver yesterday
> ...


I don't know Rich, I need to be in the office early


----------



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> mike_the_man said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great Accutron! What model is that? I've been looking for Accutrons a lot of late, but I haven't seen one that looks like that. Where can I get me one???
> ...


Well look at that, there are a couple on the Bay right now. Hmmm... Though I'm in the middle of brokering a deal for a different Accutron. So many watches...

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well after such a long build up from the time this thread was originally started :yawn: I can finally post a picture of the watch that I've been waiting for 

So here it is, currently being presented on the dirty piece of leather that it came on


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Since when did we get all teasey on RLT? :huh:

I know what it is so, nice one Phil, enjoy it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay enough of the teasing  here's a O+D pic of the latest one 










Now I've been after one of these for a while, probably on and off for about a year, but never got around to getting one as something always seemed to get in the way :hammer: so after trying to stop buying watches for a couple of months as I've spent far to much this year already, I thought I would treat myself :lol:

So I suppose if I had to blame anybody for this, firstly it would be Gary for posting up his MK II restoration thread last year, I think this was the start of the journey. Then came John with his, and the final straw was meeting up with Rich and seeing his in the flesh


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent! Nice age to the hands, a good buy there mate.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks mate 

One more pic, have currenty put it on a HR bracelet, not to sure if it goes yet but it's better than the leather


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> One more pic, have currenty put it on a HR bracelet, not to sure if it goes yet but it's better than the leather


Bracelet is right................but not sure if that is the right bracelet.

Jon


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Correct it's a HR, haven't got an Omega one yet


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Correct it's a HR, haven't got an Omega one yet


Sorry, I meant in looks not manufacture h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Whoops :hammer:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just seen this, so ignore my question on the Saturday thread re the bracelet :blush:

Glad it arrived (at last). It certainly looks better in your pictures than the eBay ad 



PhilM said:


>


dirty leather.....  :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice one Phil. I love the MkII and it looks good on that bracelet. I never really think they suit leather as well as metal because of the shape of the lugs.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice one Phil, :thumbsup: does look better on the bracelet.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

put it on mesh... the HR looks wrong imho and the FM brace it would originally have had is nasty imho...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> put it on mesh...


Care to send me one to try then Jon


----------

